# lamotrigine seems to make a difference



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

hi

lamotrigine 100mg seems to make a difference

not much but it cuts out the peaks of dp ...

it seems to be a drug that has some effect so i confirm that it is worth a try

especially combined with snri and propraponol (what i am taking)


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

You've tried Lamotrigine Elliott, right?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> 100mg is at the low end of the effective range though. If you're not experiencing unwanted side-effects, you could push the dose a lot higher and hopefully see some more improvement.


I took 600 mg/day without any problems. There are even people with epilepsy who take 1000 mg/day or more, so there is room for an increase of the dosage.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

What is it about this drug that makes it effective? I have a lot of emotions and I'm nervous about some psychiatric medications adding to that.


----------



## MikeWolf (Feb 7, 2017)

Been on Lamictal for 2 weeks now. Been bumped up to 100Mg. I can see a difference for sure. The highs aren't there anymore and the constant thoughts but yeah it's not gone obviously and life still is a struggle but I see an end to all this. I really do. My doc is so sure this is going to help treat the DP/DR and I trust him. Cheers!


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I just read what I wrote it said I have a lot of emotions....I have lost all of my emotions f-zero emotions and would love to get them back and I'm curious if this drug would help with that at all. I wish I could go back and edit what I said or delete it too be able to fix it.


----------

